

Improve your Linux battery life with tlp - jpetitcolas
http://www.jonathan-petitcolas.com/2014/08/22/improve-linux-battery-life-tlp.html

======
na85
It's a good tool. If you have a thinkpad, there are extras that can be
installed to support battery charge thresholds, etc.

My x220 idles at around 6.5 Watts with wifi on, bluetooth off.

